# An early breakdown of OSU



## Madsnooker (May 22, 2015)

Get out of the way, or get run over!!!!


----------



## Matthew6 (May 22, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Get out of the way, or get run over!!!!



i thought that was the uga plan too.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 22, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Get out of the way, or get run over!!!!




Did Nick Chubb transfer???


----------



## mguthrie (May 23, 2015)

I can't wait till sept. Has Meyer decided who's going to start at QB. Does it even matter who starts? What a wonderful problem to have


----------



## Madsnooker (May 23, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Did Nick Chubb transfer???



Well rumor has it he called Meyer and ask if he could transfer to a winner, meyer said, do you know who plays running back here, Chubb said, ya your right, sorry to bother you.

Mr elliott will be your next Heisman winner.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 24, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Well rumor has it he called Meyer and ask if he could transfer to a winner, meyer said, do you know who plays running back here, Chubb said, ya your right, sorry to bother you.
> 
> Mr elliott will be your next Heisman winner.






Nick Chubb would be 2nd string at either OSU or FSU. His success is a product of the weak defenses he's played.


----------



## Matthew6 (May 24, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nick Chubb would be 2nd string at either OSU or FSU. His success is a product of the weak defenses he's played.



Holiday Thug too.  Seriously, Chubb is the best back in the country and ciuld start at OSU or Bama


----------



## gobbleinwoods (May 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Holiday Thug too.  Seriously, Chubb is the best back in the country and ciuld start at OSU or Bama



You must need a refill


----------



## brownceluse (May 24, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Holiday Thug too.  Seriously, Chubb is the best back in the country and ciuld start at OSU or Bama



Best post of the thread!


----------



## HuntDawg (May 25, 2015)

As much as I hate to admit it, Meyer will have a dynasty at Ohio State.  The University is in the top 5 states that produces High School kids that make it to the NFL.  He has no in state rivalry.  He will keep who he wants, and then get a number of out of state high 4 and 5 star players to fit his system.

The key is recruiting, and he has it locked down up there.  

Harbaugh will put a very small wrench in his recruiting, but add another 2 years in the National Championship game, which is very likely, and Michigan recruiting will be done in Ohio.

I hate it, because my wife is from Ohio.  I am heading up there Thursday for a Graduation, and I have to hear their crap.  Now top it off with the Hawks, and my weekend up there is going to suck.


----------



## tcward (May 25, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Well rumor has it he called Meyer and ask if he could transfer to a winner, meyer said, do you know who plays running back here, Chubb said, ya your right, sorry to bother you.
> 
> Mr elliott will be your next Heisman winner.



Who is Elliott?  Oh and maybe 2 people on here could care less about OSU.....


----------



## tjl1388 (May 26, 2015)

Meyer has a blank check when it comes to recruiting. 

I talked to two OSu targets this weekend, including a non OSu commit, that told me that after he committed elsewhere his OSu contact told him to name his price. 

Meyer is as dirty as the day is long. Dirty at uTah, dirty at uF, and dirty at OSu. No surprise.

Not saying they all don't do it because you're blind if you think your school doesn't. The difference is that some schools can offer peanuts while others offer the entire circus.


----------



## bulldawgborn (May 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nick Chubb would be 2nd string at either OSU or FSU. His success is a product of the weak defenses he's played.


----------



## elfiii (May 26, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nick Chubb would be 2nd string at either OSU or FSU. His success is a product of the weak defenses he's played.



You picked a bad day to quit sniffing glue Spot.


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 26, 2015)

tcward said:


> Who is Elliott?  Oh and maybe 2 people on here could care less about OSU.....



There's about 4 or 5 of us who do. Btw, Elliott is the one who set a B1G cg rushing record 220 yards against Wisconsin, a sugar bowl record 230 yards against alabama,  and NC record 246 yards against Oregon.


----------



## nickel back (May 26, 2015)

OSU will be tough to beat.....


----------



## Matthew6 (May 26, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You picked a bad day to quit sniffing glue Spot.



yep.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 26, 2015)

308-MIKE said:


> There's about 4 or 5 of us who do. Btw, Elliott is the one who set a B1G cg rushing record 220 yards against Wisconsin, a sugar bowl record 230 yards against alabama,  and NC record 246 yards against Oregon.



Mike, believe me, he knows who Elliot is!!!!

As far as Chub, he is a great back, but he is not better than Elliot. Those saying that, have not watched Elliot run. That dude is a freak that runs thru, over and around anyone. He averaged almost 10 yds a carry against 3 pretty good run defenses the last three games when everyone in the stadium knew who was getting the ball. I believe he average almost 8 yds a carry for the season.

I'll remind you non sec fans that probably don't even know, OSU lost all but 1 offensive lineman after the 13 season. 4 of them ended up starting in the NFL by the way. Last season, all but 1 lineman had never started a game before. That was one big reason for the VT fiasco. Elliot did what he did last year with basically a Freshman line. Imagine what he will do this year with an experienced line? That is why he is the favorite to win the Heisman and not Chubb.

I will say, I think Chubb and Elliot are the 2 best backs in America.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 26, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Meyer has a blank check when it comes to recruiting.
> 
> I talked to two OSu targets this weekend, including a non OSu commit, that told me that after he committed elsewhere his OSu contact told him to name his price.
> 
> ...



Your hate for all things OSU knows no bonds!!! Meyer has never had any credible accusations concerning paying any players. Say what you want about his recruiting strategy, but never has paying players been suggested that I'm aware of. 

Yea, Meyer,  or one of his coaches I'm sure called the kid and said name your price? Gimme a break!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (May 26, 2015)

tcward said:


> Who is Elliott?  Oh and maybe 2 people on here could care less about OSU.....



Best I can tell, that's about 33% of those that visit here on a daily basis, so, what's your point?


----------



## tcward (May 26, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Best I can tell, that's about 33% of those that visit here on a daily basis, so, what's your point?



Okay I was wrong, 3 people.


----------



## tcward (May 26, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Meyer has a blank check when it comes to recruiting.
> 
> I talked to two OSu targets this weekend, including a non OSu commit, that told me that after he committed elsewhere his OSu contact told him to name his price.
> 
> ...



This^^


----------



## Madsnooker (May 26, 2015)

tcward said:


> This^^



LOL 

Its great to be a buckeye!!! Haters hatin!!! Here, let me help yall feel better. I heard from reliable source that all the buckeye coaches are riding around the country with trunk loads of cash offering it to any 5* they can find.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2015)

madsnooker said:


> lol
> 
> its great to be a buckeye!!! Haters hatin!!! Here, let me help yall feel better. I heard from reliable source that all the buckeye coaches are riding around the country with trunk loads of cash offering it to any 5* they can find.



thugs!


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Mike, believe me, he knows who Elliot is!!!!
> 
> As far as Chub, he is a great back, but he is not better than Elliot. Those saying that, have not watched Elliot run. That dude is a freak that runs thru, over and around anyone. He averaged almost 10 yds a carry against 3 pretty good run defenses the last three games when everyone in the stadium knew who was getting the ball. I believe he average almost 8 yds a carry for the season.
> 
> ...



With Chubb being the #1 back...

Elliott averaged 6.9 to Chubbs 7.1

He had 54 more rushing attempts than Chubb and finished with 1878 yards. Take Chubbs average and and multiply it by 54 and that would put Chubb 52 yards over Elliott.. 

They were about the same in the receiving category but Chubb edged him out with TD's, longest pass and beat Elliot's average by 4 yards..


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> You picked a bad day to quit sniffing glue Spot.



That was a few days ago.

I realized my mistake and am back on the good stuff.


----------



## elfiii (May 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That was a few days ago.
> 
> I realized my mistake and am back on the good stuff.



Stay off that cheap stuff. It makes you null and void.


----------



## elfiii (May 27, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> As far as Chub, he is a great back, but he is not better than Elliot.
> 
> I will say, I think Chubb and Elliot are the 2 best backs in America.





Browning Slayer said:


> With Chubb being the #1 back...
> 
> Elliott averaged 6.9 to Chubbs 7.1
> 
> ...


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Stay off that cheap stuff. It makes you null and void.



Only Elmer's from now on.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2015)

elfiii said:


>



And imagine how it would have turned out if Chubb started the entire season.. 54 more attempts... That would have been met in less than 8 qtrs...


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> That was a few days ago.
> 
> I realized my mistake and am back on the good stuff.





SpotandStalk said:


> Only Elmer's from now on.




Explains a lot! 

Now I can understand your views on Jameis... You were lacking oxygen to the brain..


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Explains a lot!
> 
> Now I can understand your views on Jameis... You were lacking oxygen to the brain..



Hypoxic Thuggary


----------



## bulldawgborn (May 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> With Chubb being the #1 back...
> 
> Elliott averaged 6.9 to Chubbs 7.1
> 
> ...



Yeah, but Chubb played against weaker defenses.  Just think if he had to try to run against the likes of Illinois, Kent State, Rutgers, Navy, Maryland, Cincinnati, or Minnesota. 

Those teams only gave up a paltry 175 yards a game or more...maybe slightly more.  But just under the median mark for the entire NCAA.  Not too shabby in my book.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 27, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Explains a lot!
> 
> Now I can understand your views on Jameis... You were lacking oxygen to the brain..


----------



## tjl1388 (May 27, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Your hate for all things OSU knows no bonds!!! Meyer has never had any credible accusations concerning paying any players. Say what you want about his recruiting strategy, but never has paying players been suggested that I'm aware of.
> 
> Yea, Meyer,  or one of his coaches I'm sure called the kid and said name your price? Gimme a break!!!!



Oh, so sorry, he must have a sparkling clean program with nary a bagman in site.


----------



## elfiii (May 27, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Only Elmer's from now on.


----------



## elfiii (May 27, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Yeah, but Chubb played against weaker defenses.  Just think if he had to try to run against the likes of Illinois, Kent State, Rutgers, Navy, Maryland, Cincinnati, or Minnesota.
> 
> Those teams only gave up a paltry 175 yards a game or more...maybe slightly more.  But just under the median mark for the entire NCAA.  Not too shabby in my book.



Kent State prolly woulda' shut him down and ruined his entire season stats.


----------



## Browning Slayer (May 27, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> Hypoxic Thuggary





SpotandStalk said:


>


----------



## 308-MIKE (May 27, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Oh, so sorry, he must have a sparkling clean program with nary a bagman in site.



nevin shapiro


----------



## Matthew6 (May 27, 2015)

308-MIKE said:


> nevin shapiro



ouchie


----------



## tjl1388 (May 28, 2015)

308-MIKE said:


> nevin shapiro



I know you're from Ohio so reading isn't a strong point but I'm quite positive I stated that ALL schools do it...including UM. 

The fact your fellow bucknut says Urban Liar runs a squeaky clean program is what I find to be so hilarious.


----------



## Madsnooker (May 28, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> With Chubb being the #1 back...
> 
> Elliott averaged 6.9 to Chubbs 7.1
> 
> ...



Was 4 out 5 offensive lineman for UGA first time starters last year?


----------



## Madsnooker (May 28, 2015)

bulldawgborn said:


> Yeah, but Chubb played against weaker defenses.  Just think if he had to try to run against the likes of Illinois, Kent State, Rutgers, Navy, Maryland, Cincinnati, or Minnesota.
> 
> Those teams only gave up a paltry 175 yards a game or more...maybe slightly more.  But just under the median mark for the entire NCAA.  Not too shabby in my book.



How convenient. Yea those run defenses of Vandy 184/gm, Tenn 168/gm, Kentucky 191/gm, Troy 246/gm, Ga Tech 167/gm, Auburn 168/gm were so tough. That's an average of 187/gm rush defenses. See how stats work!!!

Elliot had his biggest games the second half of the season against the #1, #2, and #3 run defenses in the country at the time he played against them in Mich St, Wisky and Alabama. They all three fell in rushing rankings after he lit them up. Anyone that watched him run the second half of the season knows he was the best running back and his average per game the last 5 games of the season are not comparable to anyone else.

I think we are splitting hairs as I've already said they are the 2 best backs. My opinion though, after watching them both all year, is Elliot is slightly better. 

We will see what happens this year?


----------



## Madsnooker (May 28, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> I know you're from Ohio so reading isn't a strong point but I'm quite positive I stated that ALL schools do it...including UM.
> 
> The fact your fellow bucknut says Urban Liar runs a squeaky clean program is what I find to be so hilarious.



Apparently your reading skills are no better than us Ohio hicks!!! I never said he was squeaky clean.

What I DO know is that you have no idea if Meyer has ever given any player money or had someone do it!!! You hate him and you love to think he is as dirty as they come.

I could be wrong but I believe I remember some of his "heartburn" at Fl was oversigning and illegal recruiting tactics by others in the SEC. Again, say what you want, but I don't recall any evidence or even rumors that he ran a program that might be paying players to sign with him. I don't even recall any pics or anything that could tie him to money? As far as others, there s not enough pages to handle the pics (which then were deleted) and smoke concerning suits, money, cars etc. 

I don't pretend to know any facts of what any coach in America is doing in dark rooms, but you will never hear me running my mouth about how a coach is as dirty as they come, unless I have first hand knowledge. And NO, some 17 year old cocky kid from Fl, which him, and his family, probably hate OSU and Meyer, saying Meyer wanted to know how much he needed is just laughable. Dude, I would think with as much as you have been thru with Miami you would know better than that?


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 1, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> How convenient. Yea those run defenses of Vandy 184/gm, Tenn 168/gm, Kentucky 191/gm, Troy 246/gm, Ga Tech 167/gm, Auburn 168/gm were so tough. That's an average of 187/gm rush defenses. See how stats work!!!
> 
> 
> We will see what happens this year?



Illinois 239/gm, Kent State 214/gm, Rutgers 212/gm, Maryland 202/gm, Navy 199/gm, Cincinnati 184/gm.  That comes to a stingy 208/gm average.  Yes, I see exactly how stats work, and I see how the level of competition that ohio st plays against is not on the level that Georgia plays.  You have to consider the competition that those six powerhouses played to amass those rush defense averages.  Take your bottom six teams against my bottom six and see who would have the better 11 on defense.  

I'm not saying elliot isn't a good back, but I am saying he would be second fiddle at best to Chubb if he came down to play with the big boys...

Everybody we played stacked 8 and 9 in the box because they knew Mason could't/wouldn't sling it downfield.  8 in the box in the SEC is very hard to run against...I don't care if it is Vandy


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 1, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Was 4 out 5 offensive lineman for UGA first time starters last year?



Was Elliott a true freshman??


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 1, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> How convenient. Yea those run defenses of Vandy 184/gm, Tenn 168/gm, Kentucky 191/gm, Troy 246/gm, Ga Tech 167/gm, Auburn 168/gm were so tough. That's an average of 187/gm rush defenses. See how stats work!!!
> 
> Elliot had his biggest games the second half of the season against the #1, #2, and #3 run defenses in the country at the time he played against them in Mich St, Wisky and Alabama. They all three fell in rushing rankings after he lit them up. Anyone that watched him run the second half of the season knows he was the best running back and his average per game the last 5 games of the season are not comparable to anyone else.
> 
> ...



A 2nd half of the season back?? Chubb didn't have to wait for ANY college experience. He came out running! Real talent doesn't have to get warmed up for 6 games... 

Elliott shouldn't have needed anymore game time. He had experience from last season..


----------



## elfiii (Jun 1, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> My opinion though, after watching them both all year, is Elliot is slightly better.



And you know what they say about opinions.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> And you know what they say about opinions.



Especially YANKEE opinions...


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 1, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Especially YANKEE opinions...



Yankee THUG opinions?


----------



## chainshaw (Jun 1, 2015)

tjl1388 said:


> Meyer has a blank check when it comes to recruiting.
> 
> I talked to two OSu targets this weekend, including a non OSu commit, that told me that after he committed elsewhere his OSu contact told him to name his price.
> 
> ...



Pot meet kettle. A "U" fan is the last person that needs to be throwing those stones.


----------



## chainshaw (Jun 1, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> LOL
> 
> Its great to be a buckeye!!! Haters hatin!!! Here, let me help yall feel better. I heard from reliable source that all the buckeye coaches are riding around the country with trunk loads of cash offering it to any 5* they can find.


----------



## chainshaw (Jun 1, 2015)

I do think that if Georgia can get a QB who can manage the game a little, then Chubb will have a very productive season. Tennessee is who I think will give them the most problems, this year. It seems like they are ready to have a good year.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 1, 2015)

Elliot=National Champion

Chubb=Belk Bowl Champion


Advantage- Elliot


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> And you know what they say about opinions.



Yes I do!!! My wife tells me about my opinion all the time!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Elliot=National Champion
> 
> Chubb=Belk Bowl Champion
> 
> ...



You can't tell them sec wack jobs nothing!!!

Alabama played an sec schedule and ended with the #1 run defense!!! As Phylis would say, "DO YOU HEAR ME!!!! Bama has the #1 run defense, and aint no buckeye gona run on them, mark it down Finebaum!!!".

Just like these wack jobs now, she gave Elliot no credit, all he did was shred them from the first drive to the last when Bama DID STACK THE BOX trying to make Jones beat them with his arm!!! Not only could they not stop Elliot, with the sec #1 run defense, AND STACKING THE BOX, Jones ran threw, around and over them as well!!! 

Yea, Elliot couldn't run against sec defenses. Gimme a break.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 1, 2015)

By the way, Elliot is the Heisman front runner at this point as well as the NFL gurus have him a top 3 pick which is not to shabby for a RB. 

I know, I know, he is just average as well as he only plays against weak defenses.

On a side note, I hope and pray UGA gets matched up against Mich St again this year in a bowl!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 1, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes I do!!! My wife tells me about my opinion all the time!!!



My wife tells me hers all the time only she makes it sound like laying down the law. I still can't tell the difference. Women!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 1, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Elliot=National Champion
> 
> Chubb=Belk Bowl Champion
> 
> ...



There were 20 other guys that had something to do with that and that's just on the O side of the ball. Then there are the opponents.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 1, 2015)

elfiii said:


> There were 20 other guys that had something to do with that and that's just on the O side of the ball. Then there are the opponents.



Bottom line is the Sec had their shot but couldn't do anything to stop Elliot. 

Elliot>Chubb


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 2, 2015)

elfiii said:


> My wife tells me hers all the time only she makes it sound like laying down the law. I still can't tell the difference. Women!



LOL I know that feeling!!!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Jun 2, 2015)

It is definitely deep into the off-season if we are seriously breaking down Navy and Vanderbilt run defenses. Whoever is the better player will show on the field.  Fans of the 2nd best RB will make lame excuses as to why he is REALLY better than the best. In the end, it really doesn't matter.

"His line had injuries"
"His coach pulled him out when the team was up by 30 in 3 games"
"The bottom dewellers we beat up on are slightly better than the ones you beat up on."

Whatever. Losers make excuses, Winners work with the hand they are dealt and get it done.

As for OSU, I'm just glad we aren't in the same division anymore. MSU will be tough, as well Penn State. I expect Mich to be back in two years. Mayer won't be able to stop Mich from recruiting in Ohio. It's something Michigan has always done. Woody Hayes didn't stop it, Tressel didn't stop it, and I doubt Mayer will either. Sure, OSU will get their pick, but Mich will get their share of 5 stars too.

Ohio state wins the B1G. I expect MSU's only loss to be Ohio, and PSU only to lose two games(Mich st and osu).


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 2, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> You can't tell them sec wack jobs nothing!!!
> 
> Alabama played an sec schedule and ended with the #1 run defense!!! As Phylis would say, "DO YOU HEAR ME!!!! Bama has the #1 run defense, and aint no buckeye gona run on them, mark it down Finebaum!!!".
> 
> ...




Pfffttttt.... Bama is in the weak SEC West... Everybody knows that! UGA POUNDED the SEC West last year. Heck, they couldn't even win a bowl game!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Pfffttttt.... Bama is in the weak SEC West... Everybody knows that! UGA POUNDED the SEC West last year. Heck, they couldn't even win a bowl game!



You do have a point!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jun 2, 2015)

Post 65.
I was here.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 2, 2015)

Roll Tide


----------



## 308-MIKE (Jun 3, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> It is definitely deep into the off-season if we are seriously breaking down Navy and Vanderbilt run defenses. Whoever is the better player will show on the field.  Fans of the 2nd best RB will make lame excuses as to why he is REALLY better than the best. In the end, it really doesn't matter.
> 
> "His line had injuries"
> "His coach pulled him out when the team was up by 30 in 3 games"
> ...



Tsun, for some reason, isn't recruiting ohio. According to 247, they have no committed recruits. There are 4 levels of recruiting interest, and the 2 highest have no one from ohio. The last 2 levels have only 15 from ohio. Awful strange. Many of tsun legendary players are from ohio. Harbaugh, I believe is from toledo. So, it will be interesting to see how they progress without ohio players.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 3, 2015)

BrotherBadger said:


> "The bottom dewellers we beat up on are slightly better than the ones you beat up on."



Not slightly better BB. A lot better.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 4, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Not slightly better BB. A lot better.



I think you are forgetting a horrible Indiana team beating the SEC east champion.

That fact alone should keep even the biggest sec wack job from saying anything about the level of competition in the BIG, at least for last year!!!!

Of course I know you aren't the biggest sec wack job, so I'm sure that's why you made a jab!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 4, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I think you are forgetting a horrible Indiana team beating the SEC east champion.
> 
> That fact alone should keep even the biggest sec wack job from saying anything about the level of competition in the BIG, at least for last year!!!!
> 
> Of course I know you aren't the biggest sec wack job, so I'm sure that's why you made a jab!!!



Yes Snook, miracles do happen. You don't have to look further than tOSU to see that.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Yes Snook, miracles do happen. You don't have to look further than tOSU to see that.



Well, I do believe in miracles and praying for another one this year!!!! I'd be much obliged if you could believe with me!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 5, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Well, I do believe in miracles and praying for another one this year!!!! I'd be much obliged if you could believe with me!



Not a chance! I see at least 3 losses in your future!

Ohio State sucks!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not a chance! I see at least 3 losses in your future!
> 
> Ohio State sucks!



This^^^^^^^^^


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Well, I do believe in miracles and praying for another one this year!!!! I'd be much obliged if you could believe with me!



I do believe in miracles. Just not the same ones as you.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Not a chance! I see at least 3 losses in your future!
> 
> :



I know you think OSU is AWESOME, but even I'm not that optimistic. I would guess at least 4 loses in the next decade!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I know you think OSU is AWESOME, but even I'm not that optimistic. I would guess at least 4 loses in the next decade!!!



Handicapping our bets are we snook? What's next? You want the SEC to lay some points?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 5, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I know you think OSU is AWESOME, but even I'm not that optimistic. I would guess at least 4 loses in the next decade!!!



When you play in that crappy conference I could see how you think you would only lose 4....


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> I do believe in miracles. Just not the same ones as you.



I have a feeling we actually share the same beliefs in miracles, maybe just not sports related ones?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> Handicapping our bets are we snook? What's next? You want the SEC to lay some points?



Naw, based on the last meeting with the sec's finest, we won't be needing any free points anytime soon.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> I have a feeling we actually share the same beliefs in miracles, maybe just not sports related ones?



We're prolly simpatico on miracle belief everywhere except sports. I hate it you are going to be disappointed in that area. I always hate it when good guys are let down.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> When you play in that crappy conference I could see how you think you would only lose 4....



Like I said, we let Indiana, yea, that's right, Indiana, do a little slap job on the best the sec east had to offer. C'mon Man!!!!!!

Looks like yall need to worry about taking care of business against the bottom feeders of the BIG before you worry about "The" Ohio St University!!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Man... OSU finally wins it's first one against an SEC team and now all of a sudden they are unstoppable.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 5, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Like I said, we let Indiana, yea, that's right, Indiana, do a little slap job on the best the sec east had to offer. C'mon Man!!!!!!
> 
> Looks like yall need to worry about taking care of business against the bottom feeders of the BIG before you worry about "The" Ohio St University!!!



And UGA slapped those East winners around like school girls. Even shut them out at home! 

UGA just likes to choke against crappy teams.. 

If UGA was in the Big, we would have made it to the playoffs last season... Heck, if Arkansas was in the Big they would too!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And UGA slapped those East winners around like school girls. Even shut them out at home!
> 
> UGA just likes to choke against crappy teams..
> 
> If UGA was in the Big, we would have made it to the playoffs last season... Heck, if Arkansas was in the Big they would too!



Virginia Tech would have won it all.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 5, 2015)

elfiii said:


> We're prolly simpatico on miracle belief everywhere except sports. I hate it you are going to be disappointed in that area. I always hate it when good guys are let down.



Well, I have to agree, I'm let down more times than not when its sports related. Remember, besides OSU, my teams are Browns, Indians, you get the picture.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 5, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Man... OSU finally wins it's first one against an SEC team and now all of a sudden they are unstoppable.



Hey, I'm gonna ride that train till she derails!!!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Well, I have to agree, I'm let down more times than not when its sports related. Remember, besides OSU, my teams are Browns, Indians, you get the picture.



I know the feeling well. Outside of the Dawgs I got no teams to root for. Pro sports is all thugs all the time. Our round ball thugs looked like they wanted to make a run for the money but then it turned out they didn't. Wait 'til next decade!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 5, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> And UGA slapped those East winners around like school girls. Even shut them out at home!
> 
> UGA just likes to choke against crappy teams..
> 
> If UGA was in the Big, we would have made it to the playoffs last season... Heck, if Arkansas was in the Big they would too!



Naw, those 2 teams wouldn't have got by Mich St!!


----------



## greene_dawg (Jun 5, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Hey, I'm gonna ride that train till she derails!!!!!!!



Don't blame ya


----------



## Madsnooker (Jun 5, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> Don't blame ya



By the way, as I've said many times, if OSU doesn't have a chance to win it all, I hope its UGA. I think very highly of CMR and he deserves a NC!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jun 5, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> By the way, as I've said many times, if OSU doesn't have a chance to win it all, I hope its UGA. I think very highly of CMR and he deserves a NC!!!



He could do it *IF* he quit shooting himself in the foot.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2015)

elfiii said:


> He could do it *IF* he quit shooting himself in the foot.



Sadly enough, I think that will be his legacy..


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2015)

Madsnooker said:


> Like I said, we let Indiana, yea, that's right, Indiana, do a little slap job on the best the sec east had to offer. C'mon Man!!!!!!
> 
> Looks like yall need to worry about taking care of business against the bottom feeders of the BIG before you worry about "The" Ohio St University!!!



Ouch.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ouch.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


>






Idjit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jun 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Idjit.



How did your lotto tickets work out for ya Thug?


----------



## Matthew6 (Jun 6, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Idjit.



thug


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> How did your lotto tickets work out for ya Thug?



I scratched off the 1st 14 and only won $2. The 15th I traded for an ebt card because now I'm out of $.


I'm just glad I bought enough cigarettes to last me till my next payday.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jun 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> thug


----------

